# Source: 3-Player Trade Proposal Between Knicks & Grizzlies



## Basel

> The Knicks have a trade proposal on the table with the Memphis Grizzlies that would see Darko Milicic and Marko Jaric dealt to New York in exchange for Zach Randolph.
> 
> An executive with knowledge of the trade talks said Friday that Knicks president Donnie Walsh initiated the Randolph-to-Memphis talks with the Grizzlies recently and it's up to Walsh to sign off on the deal. But it appears Walsh has cooled to the idea of trading his player, the executive said.
> 
> A Knicks spokesman declined comment Friday.
> 
> Milicic is reportedly owed $14.5 million over the next two seasons, and Jaric will make $21.3 million the next three seasons. The Knicks want to trade Randoph because his contract runs through 2010-11. He will be paid nearly $48 million over those three seasons.
> 
> The move would help the Knicks with their salary cap. It has been widely perceived that their goal is get under the cap before the summer of 2010 so they can make a run at LeBron James and other high-profile free agents who will hit the market that offseason.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3571031


----------



## Zuca

Well... Seems that Chris Wallace really wants Randolph... So, I would call it a good deal if we could include Buckner in this trade. I would even take on Malik Rose larger (but expiring) contract if needed.


----------



## croco

That would be an idiotic trade.


----------



## Adam

Wasn't this reported weeks ago as the Grizzlies proposing this deal and Walsh turned it down because he (amazingly) believed Randolph was worth more? Darrell Arthur gets busted for pot, so now Donnie thinks that he can call a do over? What makes this guy any less incompetent than Isiah Thomas?


----------



## thaKEAF

Come on this has been a good offseason so far, don't **** it up.


----------



## MemphisX

Do it Wallace, do it to it.


----------



## Ballscientist

Knicks need to add next season first rounder.


----------



## SickGame

All three players have bad contracts. I'd rather deal with Milicic and Jaric (not to mention his wife courtside) than with Randolph's idiocy and lazy work habit. At least Milicic puts an effort in on defense.


----------



## Zuca

Darko would welcome trade to Knicks:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54301/20080906/darko_would_welcome_trade_to_knicks/


----------



## Ruff Draft

MemphisX said:


> Do it Wallace, do it to it.


:sadbanana::sadbanana:


----------



## E.H. Munro

Basel57 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3571031


I wonder if this is Memphis' backhanded way of unloading Darko & Marko for an expiring deal? (By later trading Z-Bo to Cleveland for Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar.)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Word has it NY may include a first rounder for one of Memphis' young guards.


----------



## MemphisX

ehmunro said:


> I wonder if this is Memphis' backhanded way of unloading Darko & Marko for an expiring deal? (By later trading Z-Bo to Cleveland for Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar.)



:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## GNG

I'm warming to this...


----------



## Ruff Draft

> Memphis forward Darko Milicic recently told the Serbian media that he believes there is a "99 percent" chance he'll be a Knick by the end of the week, according to Newsday.
> 
> There is reportedly a deal on the table that would send Milicic and Marko Jaric to New York for Zach Randolph.


Welcome to Memphis, Z-Bo.


----------



## HB

Looks like the Grizz are intent on getting a Love type player


----------



## GNG

HB said:


> Looks like the Grizz are intent on getting a Love type player


Well, yeah, if we can get him for end-of-the-bench scraps and possibly even get a first round pick out of it.


----------



## TiMVP2

I heard that the Grizz may add Crit and the Knicks may add a first rounder.


----------



## Wade County

Whilst the cap hit would be significant, Randolph is only a season or so removed from a 25 and 10 year. hes a blackhole, but the guy can flat out score and rebound. He just got Knickerized.

PG - Conley/Lowry
SG - Mayo/Buckner
SF - Gay/Warrick/Walker
PF - Randolph/Arthur
C - Gasol/Haddadi

Pretty young team, but talented. Could cause some upsets.


----------



## Ruff Draft

MB30 said:


> Whilst the cap hit would be significant, Randolph is only a season or so removed from a 25 and 10 year. hes a blackhole, but the guy can flat out score and rebound. He just got Knickerized.
> 
> PG - Conley/Lowry
> SG - Mayo/Buckner
> SF - Gay/Warrick/Walker
> PF - Randolph/Arthur
> C - Gasol/Haddadi
> 
> Pretty young team, but talented. Could cause some upsets.


I would really enjoy watching that team.


----------



## GNG

MB30 said:


> Whilst the cap hit would be significant, Randolph is only a season or so removed from a 25 and 10 year. hes a blackhole, but the guy can flat out score and rebound. He just got Knickerized.
> 
> PG - Conley/Lowry
> SG - Mayo/Buckner
> SF - Gay/Warrick/Walker
> PF - Randolph/Arthur
> C - Gasol/Haddadi
> 
> Pretty young team, but talented. Could cause some upsets.


The cap hit actually wouldn't be too significant at all unless you're talking about 2010 and beyond.

We still shed Gasol and basically swapped the contracts of Milicic and Jaric (and maybe Critt) for Randolph's contract.


----------



## Redeemed

My opinion? I'm torn on whether this is a good deal or not. Your not giving up much, but Zach is a real wild card. He contributes a lot on offense, but he isn't good defensively and he could cause off court problems. He isn't the type of guy you need next to a young guy with past problems off the court like Mayo.


----------



## croco

DienerTime said:


> He isn't the type of guy you need next to a young guy with past problems off the court like Mayo.


I don't think Mayo has any issues off the court, he is a well educated young man and has shown a lot of maturity recently.


----------



## Basel

Diener, are you talking about the whole thing with USC and him receiving gifts or whatever? I wouldn't really count that as a problem off the court.


----------



## MemphisX

Teammates are co-workers. The chances of OJ and Zach hanging out together off the court in a non-team setting is zero. Mayo wants to make money with endorsements. He is going to keep his nose clean.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

The '93 Heat said:


> Wasn't this reported weeks ago as the Grizzlies proposing this deal and Walsh turned it down because he (amazingly) believed Randolph was worth more? Darrell Arthur gets busted for pot, so now Donnie thinks that he can call a do over? *What makes this guy any less incompetent than Isiah Thomas?*


i believe isiah ruined the team from both a gm and coaching perspective. this guy is just ruining the team from the gm spot


----------



## Zuca

Seems that Grizzlies won't trade for Randolph anymore...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54461/20080920/grizzlies_pass_on_randolph/


----------



## thaKEAF

woohoo!


----------



## Zuca

Chris Wallace: Randolph deal unlikely for now:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54520/20080924/wallace_randolph_deal_dead_for_now/


----------

